# My first Tanganyika



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

I just enter the world of Tanganyika - the aquarium used to be my coral maternity...

SETUP

*.Date: *March 2008
*.Dimensions:* 200x60x30 cm
*.Volume: *350 liters
*.Filtration: *Eheim 2260
*.Heater: *1x300w
*.Lights: *Flood Light 65W

.ph: 8,2
.kh:16
.gh:7

*.Flora:* Anubias nana, Valisneria gigantea, Valisneria spiralis, Cryptocoryne wendtii ''brown'', etc

*Fishes: *

Neolamprologus multifasciatus (10 adults + 10 juveniles)
6 Lamprolugos ocellatus
5 juliedochromis marlieri
1 Neolamprologus caudopuntactus

Soon into the aquarium:

4 Neolamprologus leleupi
6 Neolamprologus brichardi Dafodil

A vÃ­deo and some pics...










































Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## The Wizard of Waz

Though I'm new to Tangs presently, I had many, many tanks 30 years ago. I've been an avid reader of this forum to catch up on things. Here are my thoughts and I'm looking forward to see what the experts say.

Forget about the Occies. Your mutiles will soon take over the bottom of the tank and the Occies are not as friendly. Mine are breeding like rabbits and I am already planning on a new tank to spread them out.

I've never had them, but I think the leleupi would be a mistake. I've thought of them myself (very colorful) but they appear to be to aggressive given forum responses.

My gut feeling also tells me that the daffodils won't work but I'm looking forward to other responses.

Personally, I would add some Alto calvus. I LOVE these fish. I would also consider some cyps but I'm not sure if you have enough height on your tank.

As I said, I'm just getting back into the hobby after being one of the major breeders of African cichlids 30 years ago. I only have a 55 gallon plus a small nursery and "prisoner" tank but will be adding a 120 soon.

My gut feeling when adding this larger tank is to go in another direction (Africans only) to have color. Been there, done that! I don't want a tank to impress my friends, I want one that I can watch for hours. Tangs are the only way to go!


----------



## Multies

that is an awsome footprint.
i wouldnt go for the leleupi or the daffodil.
they harass shellies too much and they are very aggressive to each other.

maybe try less aggressive lamps?
calvus or comps are a great choice.
in that footprint i would try paracyps. the height may be an issue, but it may not. your tank dimentions are very good.

as far as occies and multies go, it may work out. occies on one end, multies on the other


----------



## herny

i love your tank you made it your self right and how many gallons in us is it would like to know very nice tank :fish:


----------



## aaxxeell

yeah i reckon you can do multies and occies with that jumbo footprint, just put a shell bed at each end, and hey if one day down the track the multise pose a threat, just choose your favourite and either rehome the others or sell them to a lfs  
stick with the julies and add some alto's.

cyps would be awesome in a tank that long, but its just not tall enough...

single brichardi, daffodil would be ok, but u dont want a few breeding cos they'll go nuts and take over the tank.

post some more pics when youve got it fully stocked :thumb:


----------



## castor

Ah a European style built tank, can't remember the term for it, so clean looking though. All the bracing is around the edges and no bracing going across the middle of the tank right? A complete opening? You see that more for salt water where you don't want the braces to get in the way of the lights, and just looks a lot better to me, which that tank would make a great coral maternity and I am thinking was specifically built for that? Makes a great tang tank though with all that floorspace. A lot of people won't build them like that here with the bracing like that, at least I don't think so, haven't looked into it for a while.

I think you can get away with the multies on one end and occies on the other, you have some sight breaks but I would almost make a more prominent one on towards the right middle, I'm thinking that is where the occies are? Pretty much so they can't look straight down the tank and see each other all day. Multies are very prolific and can spread, but mine seem to say in one area mostly, though in a smaller tank, haven't seen what they would do with a footprint like that. I would more do a wait and see, and if they start battling, take one group out.


----------



## Charles

with the given floor plan, 2 shellies are fine. I do think the Daffodils and leleupi will give you some problems. They are nice but they are a real pain for other fish.

I would recommand cyps. or paracyps., but they are great jumper. You might find a few behind or infront of your tank if it is open top. Even sand dwellers like xeno. or melanogenys will jump. But those will make a good addtion to your tank both for color and attention.

Calvus would make a good choice in there as well. A lone Daffodis is ok. But a lone leleupi will still give you an headache.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## fishoverlivingspace

I don't even think its an option not to have some paracyps in there. That would be an exceptional tank for some nice open water fish like that(keeping in mind that they are very capable jumpers). I suppose that calvus would be a decent choice, but I would be more concerned about height with them than the cyps or paracyps, because of how high bodied they become as they grow, and their tendency to swim somewhat vertically while searching for food.

Already shaping up to be a great tank! Keep us posted!


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

Thank you all for your comments and advice.

The multies and the occies are allready there and they just donÂ´t see each other. They are fine at least for now...!

The aquarium as only 30 cm in height. With this height I really donÂ´t think that cyps or paracyps will get alllong well.

Right now I already have the leleupi and the dafodils reserved and they are together in a aquarium - IÂ´ll keep an eye on them when they arrive.

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

Here are two new shots from the Multies colonie and a vÃ­deo...
























And also from the "colomie" of ocelatus...






Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

Some changes in the population...

Neolamprologus multifasciatus (aprox 10 adults + 10 juv)
6 Lamprolugos ocellatus
1 Neolamprologus caudopuntactus
10 juliedochromis transcriptus
6 Neolamprologus leleupi 
4 Neolamprologus pulcher daffodil

And the pics...





































The ocellatus




























Neolamprologus leleupi




























Neolamprologus pulcher daffodil










Juliedochromis transcriptus



















Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Multies

very nice pictures!
but leleupi are really a PITA.
*** had one for 3 years(im a shellie lover) and shes just been killing and eating fry. and adults as well. shes one tough cookie, she will not back down to any shellie. once yours get bigger, they will start to harass more.


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

My leleupi are (so far) very frendly! Nevertheless IÂ´m going to put some more aquariuns...

*Aquarium #1 (200x60x30 cm) *
11 Cyprichromis leptosoma "Utinta" 
ColÃ³nia Neolamprologus multifasciatus (10 adults and 10 juv) 
2 Lamprologus ocellatus (adults) 
4 Lamprologus ocellatus (juv) 
4 Neolamprologus leleupi (adults)

*Aquarium #2 (130x45x50 cm) *
6 Neolamprologus pulcher daffodil (adults) 
4 Juliedochromis transcriptus (adults) 
16 Juliedochromis transcriptus (juv)

*Aquarium #3 (60x30x30 cm) *
6 Neolamprologus Similis (adults) 
10 Neolamprologus Similis (juv)

*Aquarium #4 (60x30x30 cm)* 
15 Telmatochromis temporalis Shell (juv)

*Aquarium #5 (60x50x50 cm) *
30 Neolamprologus brichardi (juv)

*Aquarium#6 (60x50x40 cm) *
2 Telmatochromis temporalis Shell (adults)
2 Neolamprologus brichardi (adults)

Some pics and 3D (made with Google SketchUp)...




























Aquarium #4 still with the brichardi juv.























































The similis














































And the adult Temos



















And the 3D





































Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Rick_Lindsey

Too cool! I love that 200x60x30cm tank! The fishroom looks like it's gonna be rockin, too.

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## Darkside

Nice!


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Here are some more pics...
































































Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

Yesterday I divided the fishes again due to the telmatochromis behaviour!
Once I donÂ´t have yet the #2 aquarium (130x45x50cm) the fishes will stay divided like this:

Aquarium #1 (200x60x30 cm) 
11 Cyprichromis leptosoma "Utinta" 
Colony Neolamprologus multifasciatus (10 adults and + 10 juv)
2 Lamprologus ocellatus (adults) 
4 Lamprologus ocellatus (juv) 
4 Neolamprologus leleupi (adults)

Aquarium #3 (60x30x30 cm) 
6 Neolamprologus Similis (adults) 
10 Neolamprologus Similis (juv)

Aquarium #4 (60x30x30 cm) 
5 Telmatochromis temporalis Shell (juv) 
2 Telmatochromis temporalis Shell (adults)

Aquarium #5 (60x50x50 cm) 
6 Neolamprologus pulcher daffodil (adults) 
4 Juliedochromis transcriptus (adults) 
16 Juliedochromis transcriptus (juv)

Aquarium #6 (60x50x40 cm) 
30 Neolamprologus brichardi (juv) 
2 Neolamprologus brichardi (adults)

Here are some vÃ­deos of all the aquariuns...

The similis...





The telmos...





The brichardi...





The daffodil and the transcriptus...





And finnaly the utintas, multies, ocies and leleupi...





Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

Today some more pics...

Temporalis shell male










And the female










The aquarium of the Julies transcriptus and the daffodil...










One of the daffodil - a male I think!










Male similis...










And the kids...










And the 2 utinta males - getting in shape!



















Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## CichlidAndrew

How big are those male cyps? Nice looking fish and pictures as well :thumb:


----------



## aaxxeell

whoa how vool is the brichardi species tank! so much movement!
are they allways this active when kept solely in a species tank?


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

The cyps are 6/7 cm long and thy are now getting some color.
The brichardis are not as active as you can see in the video. On that IÂ´d just put some food and then they went crazy!

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi again,

Here is a video of the multies colonie... as you can see they are breeding a lot!





[/youtube

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Fogelhund

Nice looking fish and videos. I need to get some similis, but they just aren't available around here right now. 

I'm not sure the Cyp's are Utinta though, as they don't have the Utinta spot.


----------



## Darkside

Fogelhund said:


> Nice looking fish and videos. I need to get some similis, but they just aren't available around here right now.
> 
> I'm not sure the Cyp's are Utinta though, as they don't have the Utinta spot.


I'm picking some up on Sunday, so you're welcome to some fry when they breed.


----------



## aroussel

Very nice setup!!! Im very envious! Great pictures.


----------



## Fogelhund

Darkside said:


> I'm picking some up on Sunday, so you're welcome to some fry when they breed.


Put me at the front of the line... I'll take a dozen.


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

Today the Similis are showing more ****...










The happy couple...










A the other 2 males from the colonie...



















Some other older **** in the tank...










Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

Today the similis are already swiming free and they are really a lot...






And the multies in another tank are also growing a nd showing themselfes now...











Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Fogelhund

Congrats on the similis, they look great. Could you email me some. :wink:


----------



## Chris2500DK

Very nice fish and tanks, love the videos. It's always great to see actual video of fish bahaviour instead of just hearing about it


----------



## FloodXL

dude you are my idol when it comes to cichlid tanks, this is amazing.


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

Thank you all for all your nice feedback.
Here are some more pics and a video from the similis tank...




























































And from the cypris "utinta"




























Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## aaxxeell

whoa nice pics of the similis, they look awesome :thumb:


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

Some pictures of the new instaled multies colonie in a smaller aquarium...





































And 2 pics of some similis...



















Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

Here is a vÃ­deo of the multies colonie in their new enviroment...






And a video of the "utintas". With the absence of the multies in the aquarium they can now swin all across...






Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

Today I had 3 new aquariuns to my fishroom and also some new residentes - 5 Neolamprologus brevis.

Today the disposition of the animals is:

*Aquarium #1* (200x60x30 cm) 
11 Cyprichromis leptosoma "Utinta" 
6 Lamprologus ocellatus 
5 Neolamprologus leleupi

*Aquarium #2* (130x45x50 cm) 
it has not yet arrived - it will be the house a couple of Frontosas (adults)

*Aquarium #3 *(60x30x30 cm) 
8 Neolamprologus Similis 
A lot of Neolamprologus Similis juveniles

*Aquarium #4* (60x30x30 cm) 
Colony - Neolamprologus multifasciatus

*Aquarium #5* (60x30x30 cm) 
With no population yet

*Aquarium #6* (50x25x25 cm) 
5 Neolamprologus brevis

*Aquarium #7* (60x50x50 cm) 
6 Neolamprologus pulcher daffodil 
2 casais Juliedochromis transcriptus

*Aquarium #8* (60x50x40 cm) 
Couple Neolamprologus brichardi

*AquÃ¡rio #9* (30x30x30 cm) 
Couple Telmatochromis temporalis Shell

Please give your sugestions on the populations and also what should I had to the #1 aquarium?
And what about the #5? What shell Dweller should I had?

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

Today I found some green eggs! They are form one of the couples of Juliedochromis transcriptus...




























Here are the first pics of the brevis that I got yesterday. They are in Aquarium #6 (50x25x25 cm) wich is not yet with decoration (only shells and sand)



















I already fill the last aquarium but I got only 3 layouts to show... The similis, the Multies and the one of the Temporalis shell...





































Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

Yesterday I bought some new fishes:

5 Altolamprologus compressiceps Goldhead
5 Cyprichromis leptosoma Utinta Fluorescent
4 Lamprologus brevis Tanzania Sunspot
6 Lamprologus caudopunctatus

The utintas that are now 20...



















The caudopuntactus went to the same aquarium as the occies and the war began...










One of the couples were surprised by a batalian of caudos...



















In the end they all get along and the caudos went to other sheels. 
The compressiceps Goldhead are still with a lot of stress and the colors arenÂ´t there at all...




























And a fresh one - the first babys of the utintas...










AbraÃ§o,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

Just got the last aquarium (the #2 with 130x45x50 cm) were IÂ´m gonna put a couple of Frontosas burundi and some Tropheus sp. "Black" (Kiriza)

Here are the pics of the setup (with an Eheim 2260 as filtration)





































Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## F8LBITEva

I love your fish room!!! Please keep posting pics of the progress.


----------



## VT4Me

Fantastic tanks and photos. I'm really enjoying the updates.

What size is the tank with the punks and occies? Is there anything else in with them?


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,



VT4Me said:


> What size is the tank with the punks and occies? Is there anything else in with them?


The tank is 75 gallon (200x60x30 cm) and with the occies and caudos I have the Cypris utinta and 5 leleupi.

Today with the beggining of my hols I took some pictures (a lot) and vÃ­deos.

First the Fishroom almost complet...




























The vÃ­deos - the occies, caudopuntactus and utintas moving around picking some food...






The brevis:






Multies:






The similis:






And all the other pics...





































Multies...




























Similis...




























Brevis...





































Trancryptus...



















Daffodil










Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

Today... some more news! A couple of Frontosas burundi and 6 Tropheus kiriza.


















































































Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Philg

Great job! Thanks for showing.


----------



## FloodXL

opcorn: Keep it coming Diogo! Best thread I have found on this site! This and your Malawi tank!


----------



## punman

What lens do you use for the closeups of fish?


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

Thank you all for the comments!



punman said:


> What lens do you use for the closeups of fish?


The lens used on almost all the pics is the 18/55 mm f3.5-5.6 that came within the kit of the Canon. Here are some more taken with the 50 mm f2.8...


----------



## jumpman

Are you certain that the first two male cyps are Utinta? They look more like Mpulungu to me....

Very nice setups though, what do you feed your Frontosa/Tropheus tank?


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,



jumpman said:


> Are you certain that the first two male cyps are Utinta? They look more like Mpulungu to me....
> 
> Very nice setups though, what do you feed your Frontosa/Tropheus tank?


I think that they are utintaÂ´s at least they were sell like that from a LFS. I have to give them the deserved credit.

The frontosas and tropheus are eating flakes. The first ones some big ones from Dainichi and the tropheus also from Dainichi but with spirulina.

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

Here is the distribution of the fishes in all the aquariuns:

*Aquarium #1* (200x60x30 cm) 
21 Cyprichromis leptosoma "Utinta" 
6 Lamprologus ocellatus 
5 Neolamprologus leleupi
5 Neolamprologus caudopuntactus

*Aquarium #2* (130x45x50 cm) 
Couple Frontosas burundi
6 Tropheus kiriza

*Aquarium #3 *(60x30x30 cm) 
8 Neolamprologus Similis (adults) 
A lot of Neolamprologus Similis (juveniles)

*Aquarium #4* (60x30x30 cm) 
8 Neolamprologus multifasciatus
A lot of Neolamprologus multifasciatus (juveniles)

*Aquarium #5* (60x30x30 cm) 
Couple Neolamprologus brichardi 
A lot of Neolamprologus brichardi (juvenis)

*Aquarium #6* (50x25x25 cm) 
8 Neolamprologus brevis

*Aquarium #7* (60x50x50 cm) 
6 Neolamprologus pulcher daffodil 
2 casais Juliedochromis transcriptus

*Aquarium #8* (60x50x40 cm) 
5 Altolamprologus compressiceps "Gold Kasanga"

*Aquarium #9* (30x30x30 cm) 
Couple Telmatochromis temporalis Shell

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## blairo1

Beautiful similis, one of my favourite shelldwellers right there and some lovely specimens you have too! I tried to get my hands on some but it proved to be somewhat of a challenge, I would be ecstatic if I could find some like yours.

I like your newer multi tank pic and wonder where you sourced the shells from, most of what I can find here in the UK are either sea shells, or if they are MTS shells they are very expensive (for what they are).

Congrats on the great set-ups and varied fish collection, nice Julies....


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,



blairo1 said:


> I like your newer multi tank pic and wonder where you sourced the shells from, most of what I can find here in the UK are either sea shells, or if they are MTS shells they are very expensive (for what they are).


Most of the shells came from the states and they were also very expensive. A couple of days ago I found some escargot shells on a local furniture store (they were seeling them in the decoration area) - this were less expensive - 25 shells for only 2 euros!

Meanwhile, please watch 2 new videos from the multies and similis colonies...











Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

Some more news!!!

Today I manage to get 8 Frontosas burundi juveniles and semi-adult female. The kiriza will definately left because they are a stress cause for the Frontosas.

here is a video of the new guys...






And a vÃ­edo of the Altolamprologus compressiceps "Gold Kasanga", that are starting to get some color...






By the way let me just say that I tried to puto a couple of the Altos in the frontosas aquarium and what happened was a strange behaviour. They imediately start chasing the little guys. Do you think this is normal?

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

Another oportunity and another colonie - this time an huge breviÂ´s colonie with the adult couple and all the juvenils - more then 30 from a couple of litters...






Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Diogo Lopes said:


> Another oportunity and another colonie - this time an huge breviÂ´s colonie with the adult couple and all the juvenils - more then 30 from a couple of litters...


The link is wrong - hereÂ´s the right one -


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

IÂ´de just started a new aquarium... the former Malawi tank (175x60x50 cm)...



















The animals:

Couple of Eretmodus Cyanostictus Zambia



















7 Tropheus kiriza (some more to come...)














































7 Altolamprolugus caudopuntactus










And a big Multies colonie










Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## blairo1

:thumb:

Pretty much exactly what I want (stocklist), how many Tropheus will you add to this tank in total?

I ask because I am curious about keeping Tropheus in a Tang community but worry about their feeding habits. Are there not potential problems with mixing carnivores and herbi-(more like omni)-vores such as Troph's? I don't ask in regards to what you feed them but how - Trophs have long digestive tracts, which they keep full with continual grazing, whereas receiving concentrated amounts of food at one time will not have their tract continually full, I worry that this can potentially cause bloat, of course what do I know, but I wonder what you have planned for this...


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,



blairo1 said:


> Pretty much exactly what I want (stocklist), how many Tropheus will you add to this tank in total?
> 
> I ask because I am curious about keeping Tropheus in a Tang community but worry about their feeding habits. Are there not potential problems with mixing carnivores and herbi-(more like omni)-vores such as Troph's? I don't ask in regards to what you feed them but how - Trophs have long digestive tracts, which they keep full with continual grazing, whereas receiving concentrated amounts of food at one time will not have their tract continually full, I worry that this can potentially cause bloat, of course what do I know, but I wonder what you have planned for this...


For now IÂ´ll stock the tank with 5 more that already enter. IÂ´ll post some pics and videos later on.

Concerning food what IÂ´m doing so far is targeting feeding - the tropheus eat on one side of the aquarium (small amounts several times a day) and the other fish, while the Tropheus are feed are also eating.

Offcourse once my aquarium was already on the rocks do have a lot of algae to graze.

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## blairo1

Cool stuff, sounds like you've thought of everything, I look forward to seeing the tank develop.


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

Has I told before today I had the arrival of some more kirizas. Because of the size only 5 went to the main tank...

































The others went to uper aquarium to grow...






Please check a video of the all aquarium...






Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## FloodXL

Those are some really nice Tropheus man, love their colors.


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

Here are some more pics of the Frontosas...

juveniles...



























adults...




































And a vÃ­deo were you can see them eating some red larvae...






The utintas (They are 21 and it seams that I have at least 6 males and almost all are blue tail)...









The dominant male...









And a male with yellow tail (unfortunately the only one)...









And a picture of the small transcryptus...









Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## FloodXL

I would love to see a video of a tour of the fishroom. I just think it is warranted here. :fish:


----------



## Philg

I too would like to see the fishroom tour


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

IÂ´m gonna try to do something in the next few days!
Meanwhile returning from a week out on holls IÂ´d realize that I had 5 utintas with their mouth full...



















The telmatochromis couple presented me with a litter of almost 30 little guys! Unfortunately they are so small that I canÂ´t catch them on a pic!

The Julies are know freeswimmers and their parents defende them like crazy!



















Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

Today IÂ´m sharing with you all the spaw of my caudopuntcatus. They had put their eggs a couple of days ago and today they are already freeswimers!
























What do think I should do - let them be with the proteccion of the parents or take them to another aquarium?

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## greenbirds

Your photography is terrific, as are your fish. You also have very nice taste in tank decoration. Please keep posting pictures.


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

HereÂ´s a video of a tour to my fishroom...






(watch it in high quality!)

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

I have a bloat episode in the main tank. IÂ´m allready treating but lost 4 tropheus so far!

Meanwhile today I decided to put some more rocks on the right side of the aquarium (just above the multies colonie). IÂ´m satisfied with the result...














































The caudopuntactus are growing well and I manage to take all the other adults (i just left the couple)










The mother is still protecting them...










But the father is allready preparing another breading place...










The multies colonie is bigger and the agitation is incredible...



















Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## FloodXL

Diogo,

I enjoyed the fish room tour video and your most recent pictures. Glad to see things are going well except for the bloat and loss of Tropheus, that really sucks dude.


----------



## JWerner2

This pic is just way to cool!!!!!! :thumb: =D>


----------



## FloodXL

=D> agreed, that is a cool photo. All of your pics of your Tanganyika fish have had my gears turning a bit. I am considering starting a 20 Gallon tank in my computer room and would want Tanganyika fish. I almost went that route with my initial african tank, but the day I went to get the fish I chose Malawi on a whim and I love it.

But what would you recommend for species for a 20 gallon? I know "shellies" are the obvious answer, but do you think I could do a species tank of Daffodils? I have always had a love for those fish. If yes, how many would be ideal and is there any tank mates outside the species that you think I could keep with them?

I ask here because it seems you have some good Tang experience now and I am sure a good education on them.


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,



FloodXL said:


> But what would you recommend for species for a 20 gallon? I know "shellies" are the obvious answer, but do you think I could do a species tank of Daffodils? I have always had a love for those fish. If yes, how many would be ideal and is there any tank mates outside the species that you think I could keep with them?


Obviously that shellies are the best choice but I do keep a trio of daffodils with a couple of julie transcryptus in a cube of 35 gallon and they are fine. The transcryptus already spaw! Therefor I think that you should be fine with daffodils once you deliver them a lot of hidden places.

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Sin in Style2

how much and how often do you water change? your tanks are allways sparkling and your sand is allways perfectly white. Deffinetly high quality picture i woudl think you would see some dirt some where lol.

Very nice setup you have, congrats on being the envy of 90% of the forum readers here


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,



Sin in Style2 said:


> how much and how often do you water change? your tanks are allways sparkling and your sand is allways perfectly white. Deffinetly high quality picture i woudl think you would see some dirt some where lol.


First of all thanks for your post! Offcourse thereÂ´s some dirt on my aquariuns and I just do some weekly water changes (10% in all aquariuns).

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

Has I just posted in the Frontosas subforum, today the couple presented me with their first eggs!



















I just left the all layout picture...










One of my cubes received the 5 male caudopuntcatus that were in the main tank. I manage to get 5 females! Here is the tank...



















The julies that lived on the upper cube are now almost two cm long...










Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Josh_McFadden

Everything is looking really good.


----------



## aussieafricans

darn i want tangs now thanks(my parents are gonna kill me) what is your filteration for all the small tanks???
i love your setup it is awesome :dancing: 
your an inspiration to us all.=D> =D> 
how are those comps going did they regain there color and become comfortable in their environment.
BEN


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,



aussieafricans said:


> ...what is your filteration for all the small tanks???.


All the small tanks as is own interior filter. The smaller ones with Hailea filters of 600 l/h and the 2 cubes with Hailea internal filters of 1000 l/h.



aussieafricans said:


> ...how are those comps going did they regain there color and become comfortable in their environment.


The comps are know reduce to a couple that were placed in the big aquarium. They still are a little bit dark but getting lighter everyday. They are allways behind a rock and thatÂ´s why I canÂ´t get a pic.

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

Yesterday I put an F0 male Multie in the main aquarium! The reception was not a friendly one...





































Today heÂ´s swiming on the edge of the colony...



















































Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

Meanwhile in my fishroom one of the couples of Occies finally spaw...



















And here are two videos - the first from the Frontosas aquarium and the other form the Caudopuntactus monospecie aquarium...











Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## alexrex20

i love your vids and pictures Diogo!


----------



## lexi73

wow :drooling: !!!!! all of your tanks are amazing and look so perfect! now you got me thinking again.

I now want to add a tang tank!!
They seem so interesting and great to watch. Defiantly lots of personality and attitude.

wish list for future:
20-40 gallon tang tank
Large front/tropheus tank
Malawi male tank

keep up the posts and great photos they are very interesting.


----------



## norman29

w :drooling: w... amizing collection you got there sir...
keep it coming..


----------



## Paleo fish

How big are those cubes?


----------



## FloodXL

I continually praise you Diogo, but I wish there were more threads just like yours on this site. Tons of updates, great photos and you even provide frequent video updates. I have seen several great tanks on here and would love to see this more.


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

Thank you all for your kind words. I really love to share my aquariuns allover the world!!!



Paleo fish said:


> How big are those cubes?


IÂ´m not sure about the metrics scale that you use but in centimeters they are - 60x50x50 cm and the maller one 60x50x40 cm.

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## blairo1

Diogo, it is such a pleasure to see such well maintained aquariums, your fish are quite clearly thriving as a result of your care. Keep up the fantastic work bud.

:thumb:


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

Thanks for your coment!

Today I manage to catch one of the female tropheus that was holding. The result - 8 small guys...










Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi again,

A couple of minuts ago I was looking at the main tank and I saw that the caudopuntactus have another bunch of ****...















Another occie female spaw in the fishroom. The big dad is the same - a big male that just donÂ´t give room for the other one to be around the females.



















And in the same aquarium the cypris are ready to spaw again...



















Some pictures of the brevis and the similis....











































And picture of the small Temporalis shell...










Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

Here are 2 videos of the brevis and similis colonies...











Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

Today I finally got a big colonie of red moliro. They are 20 adults and I had to take the multies from the aquarium...


























2 hours after they were in their new home...


















































































And a vÃ­deo...






Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

Some pics taken today.

The julies...




























The utintas spawn again



















The ocelatus also have ****...










The caudopuntcatus ready for another spaw with their previous ****...










The compressiceps couple...



















The frontosas juvies growing...



















...I think I can see a male...










In the kids aquarium the temporalis sheel grow together with 15 utintas and the little frontosa...




























Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## JBGC

Great photos mate, keep them up.

How do you find the agression in the frontosa tank?


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,



JBGC said:


> How do you find the agression in the frontosa tank?


I have a big male and a big female - they get along just fine (together for at least 3 years now). The juvs have their beaviour controled by the adults - no probs for now!

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

Here are 3 videos of the Tropheus that I made today

kiriza juvenils:





murago:





red moliro, kiriza and the murago:





Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## lexi73

looking good!


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

HereÂ´s a video of my punks couple with their kids - two diferent ones...






Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

The small kiriza in the main tank are doing fine...










The older ones are getting their colors...










And the adults are always fighting...




























































In the end the winner is always the same...










A movie of the all layout...






Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## brian93

your fish room is frikin amazing....im jealous like you wouldnt beleive.....


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

Some more pictures of the Tropheus.

Red Moliro...


















































































The little kiriza...










Murago...










And the all layout...










And in another aquarium some juveniles of pemba...




























Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## mveale

this is awesome. keep it up.
its a spawning factory...!


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

Here are some pictures of the little guys! 
First the frontosa burundi **** with 1 month and a few days...










And the caudopuntcatus with less more than 2 months...










And their younger brothers that just came out of the eggs...










Also some pictures of the brevis aquarium...




























Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## brian93

your fishroom is amazing :thumb: :thumb: . how many liters do you have total?


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,



brian93 said:


> your fishroom is amazing :thumb: :thumb: . how many liters do you have total?


Not much! Almost 1000 liters.

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

One and half month later the moliros started spawing...



















And the result...



















Meanwhile the small red moliro have already some color...










Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## 870critters

I'm just getting back into fish, after a 30 year break. It's not a huge tank, just a 30, but I've made lots of caves with rocks, have a substrate of sand and cichlid sand and am expecting my plants to arrive this week. Once they are established, it will be time to go shopping.. I want to know if Julidochromis will get along with either Eretmodus Cyanostictus or Kribensis or both? Or since these are mostly bottom dwellers, what would a good mid to top fish be? I want to keep it as peaceful as possible? thanks for your help :fish:


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,



870critters said:


> I want to know if Julidochromis will get along with either Eretmodus Cyanostictus or Kribensis or both? Or since these are mostly bottom dwellers, what would a good mid to top fish be? I want to keep it as peaceful as possible? thanks for your help :fish:


In a 30 gallon I wont put any other rockdweller. Maybe some cypris.

Meanwhile hereÂ´s a another video of the moliros and the kirizas tank...






Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## paulo castro

parabens, espectÃ¡culo :thumb:


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

An update on some other aquariuns - the similis...






And the brevis...






Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## BurgerKing

Just found this post today, and i'm amazed!!


----------



## luis sousa

OlÃ¡ Diogo,

Gostei de te ver por aqui, ainda por cima com a qualidade do costume.

AbraÃ§o


----------



## brian93

what happened man? you used to have so much coverage of those awesome tanks! :-?


----------



## laliyorayado

Mis respetos carnal, t prendiste, pez q metiste pez q lograste reeproducirlo..!!
(u got my respect, all the fish that u boguht u brred it..!! awesome..!!)

I breed discus, right now i had a couple of White dragon with F1..!!


----------



## UFFDA

wow amazing tanks and updates


----------

